# cruzinlows foam interior school



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

all right here gos ill show the homies how i do my foam interiors 

first you need is some cardboard from a model box and pen or pencil 









then trace the top of the dashboard to my your design of your custom dash 









once you come up with the design cut out with your exacto makeing sure you have both sides of the dash template exact 









then cutout the rest of your templates after you have the final design picked out 









then trace your first template on the color of foam that your going to use for the top of the dash 









then use a hot glue gun to glue it to a second piece of foam for accent color 









then glue it to another piece using the same color u started with 









the next step is making the buiscut tuck design , use a utility blade with a dulled rounded tip blade as in the picture and use the back side of the blade so it wont cut threw (this is important to do or you will end up cutting up what you just worked on building) 
put from the top side of the dash and push down with enough pressure to let the foam keep the imprint(all foams do not work ass well so u will have to shop around and experiment to see if it will work) 









and this is what you should have 

















then you have to make the bottom piece and middle piece for your design 
and it will look something like this when your done,for the center section of my dash i changed up the colors abit 









then glue all your pieces together using your hot glue gun and mark where your steering wheel gos and this should be your end result 









for your steering wheel to be mounted, heat up a nail with a candle or lighter and push it threw the mark on the dash at an angle once the nail is all the way threw twist it while pulling the nail out so it makes a perpect hole for the steering wheel


















mount your steering wheel and put your dash in your ride 










THE NEXT CLASS WILL BE ON HOW TO DO THE DOOR PANELS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm definitely gonna use this for my box caprice too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im about to go work on the door panels so it wont be long untill u can see how i do it :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I'm gonna have to go to Hobby Lobby and pick some of this foam stuff up!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LIFESTYLE STATUS!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIP.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how thick is the foam and where can i get it? theres no close hobby shops where im at


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

what about thee mirrors .....use chrome vynal tape


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks very much for sharing !!!
look forward to the next part :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

what did you use for glue


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass topic! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ram2003_@Nov 24 2007, 09:32 PM~9296975
> *nice!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 24 2007, 07:32 PM~9296624
> *what did you use for glue
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 24 2007, 09:48 PM~9297499
> *
> *



He used hot glue homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2007, 07:40 PM~9295916
> *how thick is the foam and where can i get it? theres no close hobby shops where im at
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2007, 09:51 PM~9297515
> *He used hot glue homie
> *


fuck that im using super glue its working good till i get some epoxy next week


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Pretty cool idea.....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Great tip, looks cool. I would like to try it out as well...I'm with the other guys who, can you post a picture of the package of the foam? Or specs on it and where to find it?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 24 2007, 10:36 PM~9297824
> *Great tip, looks cool. I would like to try it out as well...I'm with the other guys who, can you post a picture of the package of the foam? Or specs on it and where to find it?
> *


Michaels sells the packs hobby lobby does also


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats a good tip on how to homie i'm gonna try it lets see how it goes


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 24 2007, 03:29 PM~9295511
> *LIFESTYLE STATUS!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIP.
> *


yep! covina auto trim did some dashes like that...tight!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 25 2007, 12:59 AM~9298014
> *Michaels sells the packs hobby lobby does also
> *


anyone on here sell this foam? i need black and grey for my dart project


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2007, 03:02 PM~9309259
> *anyone on here sell this foam? i need black and grey for my dart project
> *


no grey i went today and didnt see any you can paint it though with tamiya dont know about testors

here you go

http://www.jo-ann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3156


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alright homies heres the door panel session 

start off with cutting out your door panels out of cardboard from a model box 











then you will have to cut out some strips of mirror with your exacto( i use car replacment mirrior that you can buy at an out parts store or walmart its nice and thin plastic mirror) 










you then use your exacto and scribe lines it it to give the effect that its all individual pieces of mirror 









then glue it to the cardboard that you cut out with hot glue 









next step is to glue on your first piece of foam making sure that you leave some excess foam to fold over the top for a cleaner look 


















then mak all your cutouts for the design of the door panels and glue them on 



























then as in the lesson for the dash start to scribe your lines in the foam with the utility knife(but remember that it has to be a dulled rounded blade so you dont cut threw the foam and put just enough pressure to make the lines to stay) 










then when your done putting the line on the door panels they should look something like this 










for the next step get yourself some small pins to make the window cranks(all you need to do this is a small needle nose pliers) 


















and to mount your window cranks just poke the pin threw the door panels and cutoff the excess of the pin and put a dab of hot glue on the back so they dont fall out on ya 










then put the door panels in your ride :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

simple and effective!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

didt want to make it drastic juat thought i should do something simple (just to show how to do it) :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:wow: very informative.will use most of this for my next car.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 26 2007, 09:25 PM~9313213
> *alright homies heres the door panel session
> 
> start off with cutting out your door panels out of cardboard from a model box
> ...






SWEET homie, now hook me up with some foam. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

GOT TRADES :biggrin: that shit made me laugh.......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THE NEXT STEP TO THE PROCCESS IS THE FLOOR :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

for all the homies that can find foam or the foam your trying to use doesnt work well i can got alot of it and if you have something that you wouldnt mind trading pm me with your trade and i will send you some..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

glue?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just use a hot glue gun its the best glue to use on this type of project


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9318227
> *for all the homies that can find foam or the foam your trying to use doesnt work well i can got alot of it and if you have something that you wouldnt mind trading pm me with your trade and i will send you some..... :biggrin:
> *


Thank You for taking the time to show us how it's done! I really haven't had the time to look around for the foam, but how bout a buy out price from you? LMK if anything bro. What brand foam would I be looking for? Does it come in a pack w/mix colors, or just the same color? TIA, Gonz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the foam that i get is from some old dudes craft store over here in canada so i dont know the brand , but its thinner and holds the imprint alot better than any foam that i tryed, but it comes in 4inch by 6inch sheets and theres like 20 differnt colors :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup alot of working room even with it being a small peice of foum ! 

I found that using a pizza cutter helps keep stright lines and gives it a little wide cut opening over using the razor blade and its not sharp enough to cut all the way into the foum ! 

I haven't took any pics yet or made anything i just was tring cutting tools !


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2007, 03:24 PM~9318636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you get that at mini the stacks i get dont have that many colors


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got it from Cruzinlow ! He is welling to hook any one up if they pay shipping and have something to trade ! This stack is big ~


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I picked some up today too, it doesnt have as many colors but it comes with 40 sheets and 13 colors! I'll try it when i get some time!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9318227
> *for all the homies that can find foam or the foam your trying to use doesnt work well i can got alot of it and if you have something that you wouldnt mind trading pm me with your trade and i will send you some..... :biggrin:
> *




whats you need? :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 27 2007, 03:09 PM~9318516
> *the foam that i get is from some old dudes craft store over here in canada so i dont know the brand , but its thinner and holds the imprint alot better than any foam that i tryed, but it comes in 4inch by 6inch sheets and theres  like  20 differnt colors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Hook me up w/a stack homie. LMK how much...... Gonz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2007, 07:12 PM~9319513
> *whats you need?    :biggrin:
> *


wat cha gotz :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2007, 07:12 PM~9319513
> *whats you need?    :biggrin:
> *


wat cha gotz :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Nov 28 2007, 02:58 PM~9325915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dunno? Alittle of this and alittle of that. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i sent you a pm holmez :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

your da man homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 01:55 AM~9328873
> *your da man homie!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

no problem homies :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is some cool looking shit but I personally am not a big fan of bright colors do they come darker?????


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 27 2007, 09:39 PM~9320894
> *:0 Hook me up w/a stack homie. LMK how much...... Gonz
> *


You can buy it at wal mart. Its pretty cheap


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 04:40 PM~9334419
> *This is some cool looking shit but I personally am not a big fan of bright colors do they come darker?????
> *


basically theres not much dark colors in the foam that i have, probabley have to look around i know ive seen dark colors around sumwhere :dunno: just cant remember


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

class is in session and today we are learning how to the floor :biggrin: 

first off you need to laydown the main color of the floor(make sure that you make it as snugg to the sides as you can for complete coverage) 










you then cut out your mirror strips for the floor and glue them onto the accent color of your choice 


















then the next step is to trim around the edge of the mirror strips leaving exccess foam around the mirror 









then glue them to the floor 









the next step is to give our floor a little more color so it doesnt look so plain and boring :biggrin: cut out some more accent pieces out of a different color and scribe the design of your choice into it









then glue them down to with hot glue 










then you scribe the whole floor with the design of your choice 










next step is to trim the bottom of your door panels so they fit properly in your ride(if you do not do this your interior will not fit right when you assemble your kit, but if you did not put foam on the floor of your ride you dont need to do this step) 










then put your interior togetther and see what cha got :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THE NEXT LESSON WILL BE THE BACK SEAT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 ill be watchin on how to do the seats so i can do em in my dart model


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

might just bee a little to custom for the look that ur going with bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Your Crazy Cruz ! This is going to be PRETTY ! LOL!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

oooohhhh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

cant wait to see what you come up with in your radical your doing bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 30 2007, 01:42 PM~9340614
> *might just bee a little to custom for the look that ur going with bro
> *


ya but ill get a better idea on how to do the seats


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sure will :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 30 2007, 12:02 PM~9340320
> *class is in session and today we are learning how to the floor :biggrin:
> 
> first off you need to laydown the main color of the floor(make sure that you make it as snugg to the sides as you can for complete coverage)
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:around: :around: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMN THAT LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks bigdogg im doin the back seat next :thumbsup: (with custom center console)


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

COOL TIPS CRUZINLOW .NEVER THOUGHT OF USEING THIS REPLACING MIRROR STUFF FOR INTERIORS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

it took me a long while before i was able to come up with the way i make my interiors, i started with using felt and bare metal foil when i first started doing gutz like this years ago :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm stocked up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

interiors looking fuckin crazy homie!!!! Keep it up.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn this is a good thread someone needs to put this in the FAQS.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

this is sweet!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx for the props homies :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ever tried this paper?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

naw bro, trades :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yea.i used it before.it some good stuff.but a lil water got on it and it tarnished :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey cruzin whens the next lesson??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im workin on that right now :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet...... will check back later on!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry for makin you guys wait so long for this lesson :biggrin: 


alright homies the first thing that you do to cover your back seat is cover the bottem half with your choice of foam 












you then cut another section for around the bottom edge of the seat in a different color then glue it in place 









then scribe in the design you want your seat to be 











then do the same for the top half 












when you are done that cut the top just behind the seat and cut and glue the next piece and glue it on and scribe ur line :biggrin: 










then put the interior together and see wat ya got so far 









NEXT ILL SHOW YA HOW TO DO THE CENTER CONSOLE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks easy enough. ill just do the whole seat in black and cut out where i have to put the grey inserts in :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

now ur thinkin homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

center console and some custom front seats and it will look even more sweeter :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 5 2007, 01:35 AM~9377927
> *center console and some custom front seats and it will look even more sweeter :cheesy:
> *



:0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

time to redo the interior for my radical monte


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 5 2007, 06:50 AM~9378302
> *time to redo the interior for my radical monte
> *


hells yeah bro i wanna see it done :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ok homies here is your lesson on the center console :biggrin: 

first cut out your template of the design you want(making sure that its gonna fit in length LOL) 










cut your first piece of foam 










then glue layers of foam together one at a time cutting around each piece with your exacto between gluing(use a new blade for this part so it will give you nice cuts on the foam that is not your hands so be careful LOL) 
and make sure you have the same color on both sides when you are done










then you will have something like this 












then scribe your lines in the foam on each side 










the next step is to cut and glue on the top piece of the console 









then glue your console down in your ride(just use one strip of hot glue down the middle )


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin wild cruzin


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that wat i intended lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

allright homies this is the last lesson of foam interiors 
the front seats 


make your first template 










then glue 2 pieces of foam together 










then trace and cut out your piece with your exacto(dont forget to scribe the line in your piece before assembly) 










you then make the second template for your seats 










trace and cut out your first color and glue it to a second piece of foam










then cut around the edges of the first color and then scribe in your lines on both sides










then you will have to find something for the base of your seats so there not siting on the floor LOL 










now its assembly time, glue all your parts together for your seats



















then after both seats are done 
put your interior together and accessorize with what ever you think its missing 









yeah and if you look close enough the corona bottle has a limeLOL :biggrin: 










WELL THIS WAS FUN, AND I HOPE EVERYONE THAT FOLLOWED THIS TREAD ATLEAST LEARNED A LITTLE SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how would i cover the original front seats for my dart??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i will do some stock seats and post them for ya :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

i gotta say 


thoise setas come out BBBAADDDD AAASSSS!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 6 2007, 02:26 PM~9390024
> *:0
> 
> i gotta say
> ...



thanks homie gotta make it crazy, just a little bit :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very, very cool bro!! i will try this!!! :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! BRO ! Heres my list ! 


I need to know what your used mirriors , The Beer bottle 



And what are you using for the toggo switches?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

for the mirror i use replacement mirrior from a autoparts store , the beer bottle i used from a piece of clear model car tree and shaped it, the toggles r just wire with lots of paint on the tips held upside down till it stays in form :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey mini. Tower hobbies has some styrene mirror sheets


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So you just tinted the clear to make it the Carona beet color ! I could leave them clear and they could be Zima's !LOL! Now I'll have to make lime and Lemon slices !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the replacement mirror that i use is like styrene, i have to find me some it would probably cost less then the $10 that i pay for the mirror that i use


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 05:26 PM~9391466
> *So  you  just    tinted  the    clear    to  make  it  the    Carona beet  color  !    I    could  leave them  clear  and  they    could  be  Zima's !LOL!    Now  I'll    have  to  make  lime  and  Lemon  slices !
> *


just clear yellow and then painted the label on it :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the lime was hard it took me like 7 trys because i kept on messing up


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDYX1&P=7


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 6 2007, 05:31 PM~9391513
> *http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDYX1&P=7
> *


hells yeah 4 sheets for $20 thanks BLUE s-10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: Might want to look at what thickness it is. They have .040, .060, .080


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the thinner the mirror the better, for crazy interiors :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 SPEECHLESS!!!! I hope that when I attempt mine, it will come out looking like yours. In fact the colors would match my car well!!!! Tomorrow I ship you your item..... Gonz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just take your time and it will and holmez yours is already shipped to ya :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK CRUZIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin awesome build eh..... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 11:34 PM~9394324
> *fukkin awesome build eh.....  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH :0 :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 10:34 PM~9394324
> *fukkin awesome build eh.....  :biggrin:
> *



thats aboot the best interior I've seen eh. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im workin on another one for the 64 that i had in the paint off :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

it will be just as crazy :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9394324
> *fukkin awesome build .....  :biggrin:
> *


no shit, looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY TEACHER ! LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE ! 



All we are is just a another brick in the wall! 

YOU CANT HAVE ANY PUDDING IF YOU DONT EAT YOUR MEAT ! 
























Well Cruz Again Thanks for the foum ! And thanks for this lesson ! 

And to show you that you didn't waste your time showing us step by step and posting pics! Here is my home work to show i paid attention! 



































Not near as wild as yours but this was my frist time and i did it with a 4 yr old all of the place getting his hands in to everything ! LOL!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is that a air bag pad on the dash???



j/k homie that looks GOOD


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro it looks good for your first try hope to see the next one soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2007, 02:26 PM~9399819
> *is that a air bag pad on the dash???
> j/k homie that looks GOOD
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

hey mini that looks killer.... now that school is out i gotta try it for my box caprice


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn cruzinlow, i thought the finished product was gonna be nice, damn i wasnt expecting that. 

good work


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you ever do headliners and shit? Like the rear plastics above the back seat.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah,to do headliners its eazy u just do the same steps as the floor i did :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 8 2007, 03:17 PM~9405136
> *hellz yeah,to do headliners its eazy u just do the same steps as the floor i did :biggrin:
> *


I figured as much on what to do, just don't recall seeing them. Thanks for the tips and the foam.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

your welcome very much :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this should be in the FAQ


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

very informitive! im givin that a try as soon as i find that foam.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 9 2007, 06:46 PM~9412435
> *very informitive! im givin that a try as soon as i find that foam.
> *



PM cruzin if you can't find it or your like me and too lazy to go look for it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 09:07 PM~9412592
> *PM cruzin if you can't find it or your like me and too lazy to go look for it.
> *


 :roflmao: i think thats most of the people on here :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

*WAL-MART</span>*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 9 2007, 07:23 PM~9412725
> *WAL-MART</span>
> *



Shit I don't want to be seen in the floral/stiching/blanket making section of walmart. Thats where Rollinoldskoo shops. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> *WAL-MART</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> CRUZINLOW :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

walmart 4.74







pix comin soon.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

cant wait homie, i would like to see what everyone else comes up with :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I used the same material for my cutty. very easy to work with and you imprint any pattern you want on the foam from diamond to tuck and roll etc.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice.... that car is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie i got my door panels and rear panels almost done. i just need armrests and 6x9" speakers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 04:27 PM~9412758
> *Shit I don't want to be seen in the floral/stiching/blanket making section of walmart.    Thats where Rollinoldskoo shops.  :cheesy:
> *


fukker......   

hey spikekidd..... those door panels really look good man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks RO. and this was my 1st time makin em. next will be to cover the seats


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

has anyone put piping on the seats?? if so what do you use?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> HEY TEACHER ! LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE !
> All we are is just a another brick in the wall!
> 
> 
> pink floyd ,i like that song


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

1.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/004-1.jpg[/IMG] took 4 trys on front seat, cuts were not clean as with headliner. backseat was easy.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

homework is lookin good guys, :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey cruzn i haven't been following this but where can i get the material at and what kind of glue do u use on it to glue it together :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i have the foam that u use, and for the glue use hot glue gun...pm me with a trade if you want the foam :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: i like that look....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres what im workin on now.

covering these seats.....









to look like this


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 14 2007, 09:53 PM~9456993
> *has anyone put piping on the seats?? if so what do you use?
> *



thread works well.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i got some but looks like itd be to small. ive got the plug wires from the 1:8 scale big deuce kit,ill try that when i get that far. on tuesday im goin to radioshack to pick up a couple things to use as fuse blocks for amp wires like mini has,so ill look to see what other goodies they have lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

look around the craft department of walmart. There should be more than 1 size.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

didnt i read thats RO's section lol. 

ill have to do that, gotta go there and get my lil bro a x-mas gift also. so im gonna get him a model :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 08:27 PM~9412758
> *Shit I don't want to be seen in the floral/stiching/blanket making section of walmart.    Thats where Rollinoldskoo shops.  :cheesy:
> *


Take your wife with you.........thats how i do it........... :biggrin: 
Any of the homies sees you, blame it on her..........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 16 2007, 05:10 AM~9463426
> *Take your wife with you.........thats how i do it........... :biggrin:
> Any of the homies sees you, blame it on her..........
> *



I'll just PM a shopping list to Rollinoldskoo. He's in that section all the time and has no shame about it. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got my foam today. :cheesy: 



ding, ding.........schools in bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 9 2007, 04:27 PM~9412758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :machinegun: :burn: 

*BOTH U FUKKERS DETENTION NOW!!!!!!!!!*

























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

slowass mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:tears: :tears: 
































:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i caught the first one and responded to it.... missed the other bullshit.... :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

QUIT CRYIN AND GET IN THE CORNER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2007, 07:56 PM~9474512
> *:tears:  :tears:
> :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: NO 6X9s for you..... GO SIT IN THE CORNER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:04 PM~9474578
> *:buttkick: NO 6X9s for you..... GO SIT IN THE CORNER
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

DAMNIT!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ok everyone settle down or im sending you all to the office LOL 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 08:27 PM~9474719
> *walmart in the arts and crafts section ,is close to the hot glue guns on the very bottom shelf i almost didnt see it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

exibit A rollin braught forth evidence that it wassent him in the craft section in walmart IT WAS DADE LOLOLOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 01:31 AM~9474741
> *ok everyone settle down or im sending you all to the office LOL
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats nothin new :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9474770
> *exibit A rollin braught forth evidence that it wassent him in the craft section in walmart IT WAS DADE LOLOLOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


are we in court now??? lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN i guess so i better change the topic name to cruzinlows foam interior court :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9474770
> *exibit A rollin braught forth evidence that it wassent him in the craft section in walmart IT WAS DADE LOLOLOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey mofos it was the arts and crafts section i dare not to enter them other parts .........thats wea the funny looking people be


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i come in here to see bout registeration ,and im exibit b lol bro if yall dont think god has a since of humor ,just look around wallmart


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 11:54 PM~9474854
> *i come in here to see bout registeration ,and im exibit b lol bro if yall dont think god has a since of humor ,just look around wallmart
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 18 2007, 01:58 AM~9474865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


some funny shit be walking round that plase ,shit my wife hate going there ,she always sends me ,i go in there and get what i need and bounce out that fuker ,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i was stroling through wally world the other day and i happen to come across the foam pack you guys use, so i picked it up to see how it compares to the one i had used.

good deal for what you get


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAMMIT now i gotta buy it... dudes makins seats wit this shit now its on now lol .... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats some crazy shit right there homie................. i like it alot! ima have to try this!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 3 2007, 01:59 PM~9362863
> *Ever tried this paper?
> 
> 
> ...





does that have a sticky backside?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:dunno: couldnt tell ya


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

First off THANKS Cruzin for doing this for everyone!! I'll be going and getting some foam later tonight and will be trying this out for sure.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

no problem homie, my pleasure, it was fun doing this tread ,and i think it helped-out alot of the homies on some of the crazier builds that they are working on.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 4 2008, 03:45 PM~9607333
> *no problem homie, my pleasure, it was fun doing this tread ,and i think it helped-out alot of the homies on some of the crazier builds that they are working on.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

cruzinlow i was trying to think of a way to do the interior on my 66 chevelle wagon and i just happen to come across this topic and i went to wal-mart tonight and picked up a pack so HOPEFULLY i'll have some homework to turn into you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: hno: hno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

cant wait to see what u come up with holmez :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

well i got the door panels done well or i think i do here they are 



















let me know what everyone thinks so far


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie, dont stop now, get er done :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 3 2007, 12:59 PM~9362863
> *Ever tried this paper?
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know bro some kind of paper blue s-10 posted in here, i have never used it before:dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont know what it is but i like it better then the outher one..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

hmmmm


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got my foam, time to put this topic to use. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9636057
> *I got my foam, time to put this topic to use.    :biggrin:
> *


hellz yeah brotha do your thang holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dam, thnx sooooo much ima try dat shit on my elco!!! i want dat diamond upholstery look on da inside of my hood wen it openz up sidewayz and in da bed of da elco wit sum mirrors!!!


----------



## lowlegen (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

for homie mista gonzo


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn i aint seen this topic in awhile LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2008, 11:46 PM~9938933
> *hot damn i aint seen this topic in awhile LOL
> *



no shit. Lets see some more badass interiors. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hold on i think i got something i could put up in here :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

GAME OVER :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

DAmn dude!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9939047
> *GAME OVER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea brother!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 12:04 AM~9939047
> *GAME OVER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: My boy C-Low aint fuckin around huh?  ROLLERZ!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homiez thought id livin things up in the topic a little bit, im about to post the rest of the interior pics in the build off topic :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 11:38 PM~9938894
> *TTT
> 
> for homie mista gonzo
> *


Thanks bro.....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What did you use to cut it ??? A Razor Blade ???

Its not simple to make a clean cut ...!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i used a small pair of scissors


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 04:09 AM~9961745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 walmart??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I gave this stuff a try and I like it. 

Here is what I've done so far, it's not finshed yet so no wise cracks. lol :biggrin: 


























Thanks again Cruzin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks good BiggC, whats it going in.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 3 2008, 01:21 PM~10077013
> *Looks good BiggC, whats it going in.
> *


'70 Impala


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice so far...Lookin good.. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone do any trunks?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 02:09 AM~9961745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that is alot of foam where this be at


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10077006
> *Well I gave this stuff a try and I like it.
> 
> Here is what I've done so far, it's not finshed yet so no wise cracks. lol  :biggrin:
> ...


Looks great BiggC! better than i can do! Did you make the dash or cover it?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 05:06 PM~10078623
> *Looks great BiggC! better than i can do! Did you make the dash or cover it?
> *


x2,,,and it looks like he made it (you can see the different color layers on the passenger side


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good BiggC!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro keep at her lets see it done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 4 2008, 04:25 PM~10087102
> *lookin good bro keep at her lets see it done  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I put it in my build page so I don't whore this one up any more. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------

